# someone stop us from buying more goats



## DJ4wd (May 26, 2011)

I just firmed up a deal for a 6 month old pair of pygmy goats, one male , and one female. They needed a new home desperately, and got both of them for an descent price. They arn't far away so Ill find out more tomorrow. I need a list of what to look for, and what to do next ..lol they are 6 months old BTW

:leap:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats!! What to look for kinda depends on what you want them for. Are you going to breed? For show, meat, sales, milk or pets?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...that is so sweet of you.... :hug: 

Well.. they need loose salt and minerals free choice...Hay for roughage...
Are they going to be on irrigated pasture or dry lot?

Free choice baking soda...

Fresh water...at all times..

Make sure... that the fence is for goats....if a dog can get in... a goat can get out....

Goats need shelter...draft free area....in the winter and shade in the summer....

Plenty of love...

It is good to have meds on hand 
CD&T
Banamine 
Nuflor or PenG or LA200 
Ivomec wormer for all other worm types
Valbezen wormer for tapes
hoof trimmers

Although it is your choice on some of these drugs what you want in you med cabinant.... I am sure I forgot something but someone else can chime in.... :wink:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh are these your first goats? 

I also recommend keeping Probiotics and a packet of electrolytes.


----------



## DJ4wd (May 26, 2011)

No these will be # 3, and #4 goats, and they will be mainly pets, companions, we might bred them and sell the kids...maybe.
Ill set out the baking powder asap, and get some loose minerals...How soon before he is able to do the do?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh he is plenty old enough now. I might venture to guess that the female may be bred if they have been housed together and are both 6 months old. :shocked: 
Baking soda is what you want for them.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

If he's an intact buck and they've been kept together, she's likely already pregnant....pygmy's and nigerians are capable of breeding as young as 8 weeks old. The buck is able to breed at 7-8 weeks at the earliest but I would not recomend having a mini doe bred before she's a year old.


----------



## DJ4wd (May 26, 2011)

Untill we can build a separate pens for him, we will just have him on the 60ft run in the thick stuff.


----------



## DJ4wd (May 26, 2011)

Also yes its a dry run, but we have a system to pump water from the creek into a small stock tank. We are going after them tomorrow after church.


----------



## DJ4wd (May 26, 2011)

After consideration, we have decided to pass on these goats. Mostly do to the fact that our run isn't built yet, and ours are still staked out on a run. It was a hard decision ,but i believe a smart one.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

There will be others and it's always best to be prepared before bringing in more. :hug:


----------

